# War With North Korea? Flag Rally for Trump?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This morning, I heard that the newly elected South Korean president said that the likelihood for war is extremely high. This got me to thinking.

Americans love a good fight. Maybe Irish blood is flowing in a lot of people's veins, I don't know, but Americans rally around the flag and the president when it is time to open up a can of ass-whuppin' on someone. You know it, I know it, and the Establishment traitors know it.

For decades, North Korea's leaders have caused issues with their bellicose behavior, and everyone wants the trouble making government destroyed. If Trump were to do this, it would give him a large boost in ratings, and the Establishment certainly doesn't want that.

I think the globalists are going to try and prevent Trump from taking out Li'l Kim and his murderous regime. If they can pull a successful coup and remove Trump, that might change.

What do you think?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

An interesting and plausible angle.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Let's get it done....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure but we just kicked some ass in Syria . Stand by for news of it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Not sure but we just kicked some ass in Syria . Stand by for news of it.


Coalition forces struck an Assad unit that refused to leave a "deconfliction zone." Air strike.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> What do you think?


I think the same factors are in place that has kept multiple administrations from attacking North Korea. They have the weapons & tools to hurt us & our allies in the region. They have a huge conventional military, nukes, EMPs, cyber units, etc. so it would not be like attacking a bunch of ************* in the desert. Question is, are we willing to pay the price to remove the threat?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have no doubt we could take out porky pig Un if we wanted to. My worry is what after. There are a lot of people there that wouldn't know what to do with themselves. Are we going to have another huge refugee problem. These things should be considered. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

War is the traditional fallback position when things aren't going well for a national leader. Who can refuse to support our boys in blue? Who wants to be seen as unpatriotic? 

It looks to me like The Powers That Be have kept the option open in the US. Sometimes war is a regrettable necessity. But when it is a politically inspired war, the challenge becomes couching the war in terms of defending the faith, or defending freedom, or helping the babies being thrown out of the incubators, or whatever.

I think you're right about N. Korea. If Trump is allowed to take them on and wins, the Liberals would take a hit.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I have no doubt we could take out porky pig Un if we wanted to. My worry is what after. There are a lot of people there that wouldn't know what to do with themselves. Are we going to have another huge refugee problem. These things should be considered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Considered, yes, held hostage by those considerations? No. Little fat kid will have to be dealt with sooner or later.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> I think you're right about N. Korea. If Trump is allowed to take them on and wins, the Liberals would take a hit.


Unless......people actually died.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I think that the South Koreans would like to take a chunk out of NK's hide, once and for all. Dear Kim Jong, be careful about what you wish for, you may get it. And this time, it may come with neutron bombs, instead of fawning women.
View attachment 45913

PS: Yes, I think that neutron bombs will be used if we go to war.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> I think that the South Koreans would like to take a chunk out of NK's hide, once and for all. Dear Kim Jong, be careful about what you wish for, you may get it. And this time, it may come with neutron bombs, instead of fawning women.
> View attachment 45913
> 
> PS: Yes, I think that neutron bombs will be used if we go to war.


Big fan myself.

To be clear, of the Neutron Bomb.

Well OK fawning women are a different kind of weapon. That Satan sure does know our human weaknesses... Speaking of that old serpent, I wonder if any of those are CIA?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If S. Korea really believed that they would evacuate Seoul or at least encourage people to send their kids further away from the DMZ. From what I understand there are still 25 million people in Seoul.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I have no doubt we could take out porky pig Un if we wanted to. My worry is what after. There are a lot of people there that wouldn't know what to do with themselves. Are we going to have another huge refugee problem. These things should be considered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The South Koreans would also like a reunification but on their terms. Let it be their problem. The nutcase will be vaporized.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I have no doubt we could take out porky pig Un if we wanted to. My worry is what after. There are a lot of people there that wouldn't know what to do with themselves. Are we going to have another huge refugee problem. These things should be considered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Squatch, that is the beauty of the Neutron bomb - no refugees to worry about my big furry friend...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maol9 said:


> Squatch, that is the beauty of the Neutron bomb - no refugees to worry about my big furry friend...


Those people are innocents pretty much being held hostage and brainwashed. I can't see us taking them all out.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Those people are innocents pretty much being held hostage and brainwashed. I can't see us taking them all out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Sorry, my Furry Friend, but I can. I can see taking out all of China, Russia, Iran and more too.

The issue here is simply POV.

They don't give a f*ck about you, or your Cali/commie neighbors, or even my flyover bible clinger neighbors either.

That Sir is straight up.

If my soul were to be condemned to Hell for Eternity for those acts which would save the world from these Spawn of Satan then sign me up!!! I will pay that price!

These people have the choice to get up on their back legs like men and throw off the chains of inequity. If they continue to wake up everyday and make bad decisions to F-ing bad for them!

When my father finally told me that I was my own man, and he gave me his blessing it was this:
_
"When you rise, and you put your feet on the floor, may the Devil say; "Damn-it he is Awake, Again!!!"_

You Sir, and this is said in the all of the spirit of friendship that I can muster and project are 100% wrong!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That's like saying people brainwashed in a cult from birth should know better.

Besides, we nuke Russia and China they nuke back. And their stuff can hit us guar-un-teed! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> Squatch, that is the beauty of the Neutron bomb - no refugees to worry about my big furry friend...


The neutron bomb seems to be the most misunderstood device we have.

It is a battlefield device, primarily to be used against tanks. It'll sort of turn them into microwave ovens to the crews. For some reason, the public got the notion that they are to be used against cities, leaving the structures undamaged while killing all the inhabitants.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> That's like saying people brainwashed in a cult from birth should know better.
> 
> Besides, we nuke Russia and China they nuke back. And their stuff can hit us guar-un-teed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Exactly, they do know better.

Or at the worst it is not my look out.

I just don't care. We should be on their asses like a chicken on a June Bug.

The human devastation that will result will be a warning to the rest of the world - you let your country become the Spawn of Evil? Then you and all of your family to the tenth generation will pay the price. My family and their generations have had to go overseas and pay the price for these idiots for over 100 years.

So you can: Stop it! Fix your Sh!t! Because if we have to, you will not like how we going to do it. We are done! Threaten us with Nucs? You are dust in the wind! I will take the Karma. Sorry if you disagree brother. That's my ground and I stand on it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maol9 said:


> Exactly, they do know better.
> 
> Or at the worst it is not my look out.
> 
> ...


It's all good. I can have a friendly disagreement without taking it personally.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> It's all good. I can have a friendly disagreement without taking it personally.


Me too my Furry Friend; that's why the Good Lord made the world so big...

To bad Nucs' made it so small...


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The US lead strikes on Assad's convoy a day or 2 ago have me watching with great interest. Assad was going to let a Russian oil pipeline through the country and he got targeted by the owners of the petrol dollar. 

The strike on his air Base a few weeks back and now this. I expect this to ramp up more than the Korean bungle. Ya the goofy smirking Kim is not to be taken sitting down. But he has waited this long and has patience yet. If boots hit the ground against Assad the time to keep the eyes in the sky over the northern Kim should be extra watchful. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

I would think the globalists would want another war. How else will they feed the Military Industrial Complex.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


> I would think the globalists would want another war. How else will they feed the Military Industrial Complex.


War is coming, we are due for another one. The only real question is from where and who?

Matthew 24:6 You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come. 7 Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be famines and earthquakes in various places. (NIV)


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Wouldn't take a war, or at least it shouldn't. Assassinations happen, usually from the inside. Just communicate to the top brass in NK it's going to happen, get onboard or die. Use a willing insider and give him/her plenty of untraceable support. The alphabet does it all the time. Of course it's not very profitable for big defense.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> War is coming, we are due for another one. The only real question is from where and who?
> 
> Matthew 24:6 You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come. 7 Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be famines and earthquakes in various places. (NIV)


The clouds of war have been gathering for some time I believe. With so many balls in the air it's only a matter of time before one hits the ground. Prepare.


----------

